# My bread and butter... okay it has nothing to do with bread



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

More like wood and paint.. this is how I'm able to stay home with the kids. The soap and detergent are GREAT but this is where I really got started, and where (in my opinion) I really shine 


























































Thanks for looking!!


----------



## digit (Jan 19, 2009)

How absolutely adorable!!! 



Digit


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Digit!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, 
A lot of your pics don't show up; only cookie monster & elmo...
Those are seriously cute!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the heads up - not having any issues here.

Here's an album to view them if they're not showing up for you:

http://picasaweb.google.com/DustiJorden ... eryLetters


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Very cute and I cold only view the 2 as well so thank you for the link so we could see them...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are cool...


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2009)

They are terrific Lil!  Thank you for the link....I can only see two as well, of course they are the cutest two (I _love_ Elmo still )

Tanya


----------



## Hippydippymom (Jan 26, 2009)

These are wonderful!


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 14, 2010)

those look great!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are really nice!


----------



## dubnica (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2010)

Wonderful! I especially liked the Cookie Monster.


----------

